# Selecting SP's for Jewies. Crazy Legs?



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

In my opinion, the first place I'd look is the jighead - what weight are you using? You need to be getting down to where the jewies are but not sinking like a stone as this looks unnatural. Use the lightest weight possible that will get your lure into the zone. I notice too that you're fairly focused on lures with a lot of tail action. That's fine in dirty water and low light but if the water you're fishing is quite clear, consider something a little more natural like a gulp jerkshad. Other than that just keep varying your retrieve and plugging away, you know they're there so you'll get one eventually and that will probably open the floodgates.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

Squidgy fish 130mm drop bear. Enough lead in the jig to let it hit the bottom then slow roll it back. If the jewies are there, they'll eat it. It's hard to see in the photo but the one at the top has the lure in its gob.

This... http://www.squidgies.com.au/squidgyfish.aspx


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah they are between 65 and 75. I landed 8 over the weekend and lost a few more. Hooked a bull shark around 4 - 5 ft long that i thought was a stonker till i saw him. Gutted.

One little tip though. Super glue your squidgey to the jig head. After a while flogging the lure out and back, it'll pull down out of shape. I fish off the rocks and use 1.5oz heads to get casting distance then wind in at a moderate pace to keep the lure out of the reef. Little fits and starts are not a bad idea as well. You don't need heavy drag as the fish will fight pretty clean. Think about where the fish will either be sitting out of the current resting or where the bait will travel. They won't be far away.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I like the squidgy pro range the shad in phosphorous occasionally the pro slick rig light in drop bear and evil minnow but I have seen them caught on everything young guy who fishes around where i do uses the tsunami and he does very well, I usually let it sink hit the bottom one big hop very slowly on the raise and then re cast as most of my success is on the drop and fish where the fish are feeding you might only be 10ft away from a guy catching them but if he is in the prime hunting spot you are done before you start.


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

I've only caught them land based, but I've had success with a Squidgy Slick Rig Fish (Black and Gold) and Squidgy Pro Flickbait 145 (the Blue/white Pillie Pattern with black spots), both fished really slowly on the bottom with 14lb braid, 20lb leader and 1/4oz jighead at dusk. I've also seen them taken on 7" Gulp! Jerkshads in Nuclear Chicken.

Cheers

Tim


----------

